# Hey Everyone!



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave:

Welcome to the forum.

Most of us have probably been there, no one to talk horse with. 
Totally understand. My family knows nothing about horses other than they are something I seem to spend way too much money on.

Lessons are a great way to get started with horses. What style riding are you taking?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Fortunately, my sister has horses and we talk to our hearts content. Unfortunately, she lives on the west coast and me on the gulf coast! You'll definitely get a broad spectrum of views, ideas and tips.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome. Plenty of other horse nutz here to converse with. I too, don't have family who like horses, so I have to find outside sources. :wink:

Am I the only one who thought of Dr. Nick from the Simpsons when I saw the title of this thread? Hey Everybody! Probably.... I'll go back to my corner now.....


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> :wave:
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thank you! My friends don't seem to get that I'd rather spend money on horses than clothes and makeup. I take Western riding lessons, but I'd like to be able to ride both styles in the future. Western just suits me better than English.


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

gigem88 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Fortunately, my sister has horses and we talk to our hearts content. Unfortunately, she lives on the west coast and me on the gulf coast! You'll definitely get a broad spectrum of views, ideas and tips.


Thanks! You are so lucky to have someone close that shares the same interests. I wish my sisters were into horses, but they'd rather talk about boys.


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Welcome. Plenty of other horse nutz here to converse with. I too, don't have family who like horses, so I have to find outside sources. :wink:
> 
> Am I the only one who thought of Dr. Nick from the Simpsons when I saw the title of this thread? Hey Everybody! Probably.... I'll go back to my corner now.....


Thanks! I was just messing around on the internet looking up horse stuff and this forum popped up. Looked through the threads for a couple of days and decided that I should just make an account. So glad I did! You guys sound like nice folks.

Have no clue who Dr. Nick is, but now I'm going to look him up. haha


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have no idea who Dr. Nick is either..... SR knows all kinds of ...well...interesting...yea interesting... facts.


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and hope that your horse career goes great I was in your spot at one time it was worse but I'm intermediate now.I couldnt wait to get a horse of my own now I got the dream horse Baxter he is smooth and he can get stubborn sometimes but not all the time and he is a show horse Hope everything goes well for you :clap:


----------



## SRich (Sep 13, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have no idea who Dr. Nick is either..... SR knows all kinds of ...well...interesting...yea interesting... facts.


Hahaha..well this is Dr. Nick. Say Hi Dr. Nick! :lol:





Cowgirl07 said:


> Welcome to the forum and hope that your horse career goes great I was in your spot at one time it was worse but I'm intermediate now.I couldnt wait to get a horse of my own now I got the dream horse Baxter he is smooth and he can get stubborn sometimes but not all the time and he is a show horse Hope everything goes well for you :clap:


Thanks! Yeah I'm really excited about owning a horse, but for now I just want to get as much experience riding all kinds. I probably wont own a horse for a couple of years. I want to finish college and get my life together first. :wink:


----------



## Cowgirl07 (Sep 6, 2011)

That's great SRich as soon as I get my GED I'm going to VIC Virginia Intermont College to be a veterinarian Good Luck on you College and Horse Career


----------

